
Project Jengo: Cloudflare's Prior Art Search Bounty - based2
https://blog.cloudflare.com/project-jengo/
======
based2
[https://gizmodo.com/patent-trolls-dumb-lawsuit-against-
cloud...](https://gizmodo.com/patent-trolls-dumb-lawsuit-against-cloudflare-
gets-thro-1822965000)

